# Halotest 25



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi all I dont know were this thread belongs so sombody correct me if im in the wrong place... Being looking into test 25 pro hormone has anybody had any experience with this product? Sounds good on paper but not much real life information on it... Thanks


----------

